# L-Tyrosine



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey all,

I have just ordered some L-Tyrosine in the attempt to boost dopamine which I believe I may be lacking. I have read good reviews of this helping with memory and performance in people who have suffered stress and anxiety.

I will let you know how I get on, I don't think this will be some wonder pill that will lift my dp/dr on its own but perhaps make it easier to be motivated to do the things needed to recover.

Anyone have any experience of taking this?

_Wrong topic, if a mod could move this to alternative remedies would appreciate it! _

Cheers!


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice one mate, will let you know how I get on. Good luck your end as well and let me know about the 5htp as well!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Timer definitely let us know how it goes


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Hey Timer definitely let us know how it goes


Will do - they have arrived now, starting on a 1000mg dose at the moment, probably for 7 days, see if any improvement and increase if not.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Timer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have just ordered some L-Tyrosine in the attempt to boost dopamine which I believe I may be lacking. I have read good reviews of this helping with memory and performance in people who have suffered stress and anxiety.
> 
> ...


Hey Timer, I've taken up to 2,000 mg twice a day. I usually take it with breakfast and lunch. You don't wanna take it after say 1 or 2 oclock in the afternoon though. Otherwise, your mind won't turn off at night to allow you to sleep well. I think you have to balance dopamine and serotonin also. I think increasing just one of the two will in turn decrease the other. The L-Tyrosine definitely has a positive effect on me though. I've tried it with and without food. At times without food, it's a little too intense for me.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

foghat said:


> Hey Timer, I've taken up to 2,000 mg twice a day. I usually take it with breakfast and lunch. You don't wanna take it after say 1 or 2 oclock in the afternoon though. Otherwise, your mind won't turn off at night to allow you to sleep well. I think you have to balance dopamine and serotonin also. I think increasing just one of the two will in turn decrease the other. The L-Tyrosine definitely has a positive effect on me though. I've tried it with and without food. At times without food, it's a little too intense for me.


Hi Foghat,

Thanks for the input, I did read that I could increase it quite a bit more but didn't wanna start by overdoing it. Currently I'm taking 500mg in the morning and 500g more at around lunch time. In the evening before bed I take 5-htp (for the serotonin levels, 50mg)

Started on Thursday, can notice my mood is generally a bit better and definately feel more motivated to do things and can think about them.

No MASSIVE lift but thats what I didn't want, to feel like I was buzzing from them.

After Thursday I will increase to 1,500mg of L-tyrosine and 100mg of 5-htp for a week to see how that goes. Making sure Im excersising 3 times a week minimum, getting out of the house, trying to do bits and pcs for setting my work up in the future and seeing friends.

Been my most productive week so far, had moments where I've been thinking clearly but by no means out of the sh&t yet. Will update here after one week (Thursday) and also a week after when I have up'ed dosage.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

DMAE...


----------

